# What model is this?



## DavidR8 (Dec 8, 2019)

Owner says it’s a 10x48
These are the only pics I have. 














I can make out a flat belt and I think the motor in the first picture. Looks like maybe the owner put a board in front of the headstock as a guard?

Any sense of what year this machine might be?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 8, 2019)

Not sure of model , but it's got a nice expensive chuck .


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 8, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> Not sure of model , but it's got a nice expensive chuck .



This is the 10x48 SB that surfaced from my ad. 
I’m asking about tooling and the exact model number. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 8, 2019)

It's got a set true chuck which is good . Not sure what's going on with the headstock unless he's missing something . 
Is this the 1000 delivered lathe ?


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 8, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> It's got a set true chuck which is good . Not sure what's going on with the headstock unless he's missing something .
> Is this the 1000 delivered lathe ?



No the $1000 delivered lathe is a SB 10K CLO770R. 
This one is a response to my ad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WCraig (Dec 8, 2019)

If you zoom in on the quick change gear box picture, I'm pretty sure it says South Bend Precision Lathe Model A.  See:



			South Bend 9-inch Lathe
		


Craig


----------



## SLK001 (Dec 8, 2019)

It's a 9" Model A (missing parts).

Definitely not a 10"


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 8, 2019)

Notice how the flat belt is oriented vertically?  This lathe is an old line shaft machine that looks like it was converted to a motor.
You can see the motor and a bit of the support structure in the photo. I don't know anything about South Bend lathes, but this
looks pre-war which suggests two things to me: lots of wear, and project lathe.  I could be wrong of course, but if it were me
I'd look for something a bit more modern.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 8, 2019)

Thanks gents. 
This fellow is asking $1000 which I think is waaaay too much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 8, 2019)

I think you're right about that.  But it's also good to keep in mind that a cheap price can sucker you in to buying
a lathe that in the end will consume your money and time when what you want to do is make parts and learn
how to use the machine.   The purchase price of a lathe is sort of the down payment.  It can be very easy to 
spend more money on repairs and tooling than you spent on the purchase price of the machine.  It can be frustrating
looking for a machine when you live somewhere where lathes are thin on the ground, but it's important to be patient
enough to learn how to evaluate a machine and learn what the local market is like.  Knowing that will help you develop
a realistic budget as well.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 8, 2019)

Just got these pics for the South Bend. 
It’s a CL644A with a 4 ft bed. 






A fair whack of tooling including a collection of collet chucks. 
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooter Brown (Dec 8, 2019)

That looks like a South Bend 9A.....


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 8, 2019)

If that is all the tooling it isn't much compared to what is required to do various ordinary jobs...


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 8, 2019)

Can someone tell me what the curved object is in this photo?


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 8, 2019)

No cutting tools!  There is a holder, perhaps it might have one cutting tool...


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 8, 2019)

Bob Korves said:


> No cutting tools! There is a holder, perhaps it might have one cutting tool...



I’m not concerned about actual tool bits as I am about big dollar items such as steadyrest and chucks. 
The Buck Tru-set chuck is a high dollar item and there’s a four jaw which is good.
I do mostly small parts so the collet chucks are welcomed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooter Brown (Dec 8, 2019)

Both of the lathes I bought didn't come with any tooling just a chuck and a 3c collet closer......

You can buy big lots of lathe tooling on ebay.....

I like this machine the buck chuck is a very expensive item.... It has a follow rest, 3 jaw and 4 jaw chuck, 3c collet closer, and a face plate..... A Shars AXA QCTP doesn't cost that much....


----------



## benmychree (Dec 8, 2019)

Nogoingback said:


> Notice how the flat belt is oriented vertically?  This lathe is an old line shaft machine that looks like it was converted to a motor.
> You can see the motor and a bit of the support structure in the photo. I don't know anything about South Bend lathes, but this
> looks pre-war which suggests two things to me: lots of wear, and project lathe.  I could be wrong of course, but if it were me
> I'd look for something a bit more modern.


I think that lathe started life as a rear drive, common to many South Bend machines, it seems that someone thought it would be cute to drive it from overhead, I think it is from the 1950s, what with the 2 tumbler quick change box, prewar and wartime machines had the single tumbler with 3 position lever and sliding gear.


DavidR8 said:


> Can someone tell me what the curved object is in this photo?The curved object is the follow rest which fastens to the cross slide, it too is a later type with telescoping jaws.


----------



## benmychree (Dec 8, 2019)

The curved object is the follow rest.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 8, 2019)

benmychree said:


> The curved object is the follow rest.



Thanks! That’s what I suspected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benmychree (Dec 8, 2019)

DavidR8 said:


> Thanks! That’s what I suspected.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And, it is the later type with telescoping jaws, consistent with the probable 1950s dating; have you gone online to check out the serial number date?


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 8, 2019)

Not specific to this lathe but it does include this lathe.

Be aware that many older lathes including South Bend advertised size by the overall length of the bed, where most modern lathes and many other brands of vintage lathe size by the distance between centers. This can be confusing when trying to make comparisons. Atlas / Craftsman are another common lathe that often gives size by bed length.

So with a 4 foot bed this lathe is probably around 26" between centers, not 48".


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 8, 2019)

benmychree said:


> And, it is the later type with telescoping jaws, consistent with the probable 1950s dating; have you gone online to check out the serial number date?



Here’s the serial number. Seems to be 1956 according to the serial number database here: http://www.wswells.com/sn/sn_db.html






Not sure what this number is.





So it is an overhead drive unit which is a drawback for me.
I’d have to see or photos of a similar unit to understand how it is laid out.

I’m expecting it is arranged something like this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 8, 2019)

This is the current motor arrangement. 
The seller says it was horizontal previously but the prior owner needed the room so changed it to this arrangement. 

He also has the gear cover. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLK001 (Dec 8, 2019)

DavidR8 said:


> Can someone tell me what the curved object is in this photo?


It's a follower rest - bolts on to the backside of the carriage.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Dec 8, 2019)

DavidR8 said:


> This is the current motor arrangement.
> The seller says it was horizontal previously but the prior owner needed the room so changed it to this arrangement.
> 
> He also has the gear cover.
> ...



Buy that machine its the best one you have posted so far.....


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 8, 2019)

Cooter Brown said:


> Buy that machine its the best one you have posted so far.....



It seems to be a pretty decent machine. Plenty of tooling (I noticed the collet drawbar in one of the photos) 
The drive system is a bit weird and will likely need some attention. 
It’s missing the guards over the bull gear and the other side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mickri (Dec 8, 2019)

According to the 1956 South Bend catalog a CL644A is a model A 9" South Bend lathe.  Here is a link to the catalog.  http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/1617/22369.pdf  The info on the lathe is on page 25 of the catalog.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Dec 8, 2019)

DavidR8 said:


> It’s missing the guards over the bull gear and the other side.



Those parts are on ebay all the time.... But you can bend a piece of aluminum over,  and make a set of guards.....


----------



## Cooter Brown (Dec 8, 2019)

It is missing a threading dial but you can get a used one or a 3d printed one on ebay......


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 8, 2019)

Cooter Brown said:


> It is missing a threading dial but you can get a used one or a 3d printed one on ebay......


duplicate post


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 8, 2019)

Cooter Brown said:


> It is missing a threading dial but you can get a used one or a 3d printed one on ebay......


Good catch! I had it in my head to check for it and plumb forgot.


----------



## SLK001 (Dec 9, 2019)

Since the seller is in such a "take a picture" mode, have him snap a close up picture of the ways 8 to 20 inches from the headstock.  That will show what kind of shape the machine is in.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 9, 2019)

I just got off the phone with the owner.
I asked about the ways as I could see a ridge in one of the photos.

Here are pics of the ways that he just sent me. He went to the lathe as we were on the phone. I asked him to run his thumbnail up the way.
He said it's a minor ridge. This photo would say it's minor.




This photo makes it look quite significant.




While fuzzy this photo doesn't seem crazy worn.
What do the experts say?


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 9, 2019)

DavidR8 said:


> I just got off the phone with the owner.
> I asked about the ways as I could see a ridge in one of the photos.
> 
> Here are pics of the ways that he just sent me. He went to the lathe as we were on the phone. I asked him to run his thumbnail up the way.
> ...



A visual inspection can suggest problems, but the only way to really tell if there is an issue is to use an indicator on a piece of rod in the lathe and see what you get. 

Somebody took a grinder to the ways on my lathe about 2/3 down towards the tail stock. It looks absolutely terrible, but it has had no effect on the operation / accuracy of the lathe. The grinding was on the top of the vee, but didn't damage the part of the vee where the carriage actually makes contact.


----------



## bobdog (Dec 9, 2019)

Mine has a little ridge like that and its as accurate as can be for a 1943


----------



## Superburban (Dec 9, 2019)

The ridge looks about the same as my SB 16".  While I have not tried to quantify the wear, Doing measurements, mine appears to be fairly even 0.0XX, to 0.0 wear as you move towards the tail stock. For my needs, I do not see an issue. If I were to do long items, then I would be more concerned. I doubt I will ever have a need for super accuracies more then 10" from the headstock. Within that 10", mine has consistent wear. 

Take stock of what you will do the most, and ask if the wear will affect your needs. If you are looking at doing long shafts between the centers, then it may not do you well. if the lathe in question, has lots of wear the first three inches, it may give you lots of problems. 

Two important things I look at, are the ways as we have discussed fairly well. The second is the lead screw. Move the carriage to several spots, lock the half nuts, and turn the carriage wheel back and forth, and estimate the back lash. You can also physically look at the edges of the thread on the lead screw, and look for consistency. A worn leadscrew can be worked with, but if the half nuts are worn out, it can be bad, but still not necessarily a deal breaker.

We can all give opinions, but you need to take stock of your needs, and estimate how the wear will affect you. What can you put up with, and what will you need to fix? Can those things be fixed, and at what cost?


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 9, 2019)

Wasn't there mention of a Hercus 260 lathe in your other thread? That would be a much more capable machine if it's within your budget.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 9, 2019)

MrWhoopee said:


> Wasn't there mention of a Hercus 260 lathe in your other thread? That would be a much more capable machine if it's within your budget.



The auction ends in a day or so. I’m still watching it 
It is my first choice. If I’m successful I have to figure out how to pick it up. 
It’s about three hours away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 10, 2019)

MrWhoopee said:


> Wasn't there mention of a Hercus 260 lathe in your other thread? That would be a much more capable machine if it's within your budget.



I’m currently the top bidder for the Hercus. Auction ends tomorrow at 7 PDT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 11, 2019)

Well the bidding on the Hercus is on the north side of $1200 now. That’s too rich for my blood. 
I called the contact and it comes with a three jaw and a four jaw chuck. No faceplate, steadyrest(s) or any other tooling. 

The SB looks like my best option. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francist (Dec 11, 2019)

I thought that might happen, that's too bad. I was expecting around 1100 but that's already come and gone. It may finish up closer to 1500 now. With the Southbend at least you're only dealing with the seller, not a whole auction full of bidders.

Good luck!

-f


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 11, 2019)

Tha


francist said:


> I thought that might happen, that's too bad. I was expecting around 1100 but that's already come and gone. It may finish up closer to 1500 now. With the Southbend at least you're only dealing with the seller, not a whole auction full of bidders.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> -f


Thanks Frank, I was hoping I could get it for $1000 but I wasn't optimistic. 
The South Bend also has the advantage of a huge market in used parts.


----------



## francist (Dec 11, 2019)

Hey, you never know what happens! 
Hope you find one soon though, I'm not sure my heart can take much more of this.... 

-f


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 12, 2019)

Arranging to see the SB9 next Friday...


----------

